# Blue Hors Matinee - Dressage



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

In my dreams I ride like that!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

This video is one of my favourites. It puts tears in my eyes to watch such magnificence.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW!!!!
I've never seen this, tears in me eyes from the ending where he collasped on her neck and was so happy!
Amazing horse, beautiful to watch!
Thank you for sharing!
x


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

I've watched this like ten times. I ride western too, this is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

And to think, they didn't win.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Rissa, I know!! Stupid Anky. Haha!


----------

